# jet pen lathe ?



## guts (Apr 30, 2007)

does anyone know what the morse taper is on the mandrel for the jet pen lathe(jpl 358)thanks.


----------



## Russb (Apr 30, 2007)

MT 0.


----------



## beamer (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep - it's a #0


----------



## guts (Apr 30, 2007)

one more question,where might you find one?


----------



## Russb (Apr 30, 2007)

I do not believe you will find one unless you can find one used. Amazon shows not currently available. I do believe they are no longer made. If you are looking for a MT 0 pen mandrel I did a quick look and did not find a source. Maybe someone else knows a source.....


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Russb_
> <br />I do not believe you will find one unless you can find one used. Amazon shows not currently available. I do believe they are no longer made. If you are looking for a MT 0 pen mandrel I did a quick look and did not find a source. Maybe someone else knows a source.....



Good lord I thought the limitations of a MT 1 were bad...

.


----------



## Randy_ (May 1, 2007)

I think www.grizzly.com used to sell something very similar.  Don't know if they still do.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 2, 2007)

Are we talking the little pen lathe that is portable?  I bought mine from a seller on Ebay and am trying to find the source as it has been a year ago. I will let you know if I can find it.

Mike


----------



## guts (May 2, 2007)

Mike,yep that's it,would appreciate any info you can come up with.


----------



## Nolan (May 2, 2007)

Are you just looking for the mandrel? or the whole lathe?


----------



## guts (May 3, 2007)

nolan,just the mandrel the lathe works fine.


----------



## aggiengr (May 3, 2007)

Woodcraft sells the mandrels for pen making.  They fit directly into the Jet Pen Lathe.  I have purchased 3-4 mandrels and didn't know the MT until you asked the question.


----------



## Russb (May 3, 2007)

Ok, here ya go guts. Could not find the MT0 mandrel at Woodcraft so accepted the challenge. I believe the lathe has a 3/4x16 thread. PSI sells a mandrel that will fit. 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkm-al.html


----------



## Randy_ (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />nolan,just the mandrel the lathe works fine.



I suspect you are out of luck.  Short of hoping that JET might still have some left for sale, your only option is going be to have a machinist make one for you and that is likely to be expensive.

I had a JET pen lathe and got rid of it for that very reason.  

As I mentioned earlier, Grizzly used to sell a similar machine and I seem to remember seeing some other business that was selling what looked like the same lathe; but I can't remember who it was right off hand.  Sorry.


----------



## Randy_ (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Russb_
> <br />Ok, here ya go guts. Could not find the MT0 mandrel at Woodcraft so accepted the challenge. I believe the lathe has a 3/4x16 thread. PSI sells a mandrel that will fit.
> 
> http://www.pennstateind.com/store/pkm-al.html



None of the stuff that Woodcraft or the other pen suppliers sell will fit an MT#0 and Bill can confirm this; but as I recall, the JPL-358 does not have a threaded spindle.


----------



## Nolan (May 3, 2007)

Here is a link to the manual 
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/media/i3d/01/A/man-migrate/MANUAL000034882.pdf


 BTW I dont think people would remember but I posted a long time ago about giving mine to a new member, well that fell through and I gave it to a local friend. Long story short he isnt using it and was gonna give it back. I can see if he still has no plans for it and if so maybe I will use the lathe for a buffer and send you the mandrel. And it does have a 3/4 x 16 headstock threads.


----------



## Randy_ (May 3, 2007)

My faulty memory stands corrected.  [B)]

It looks like the PSI mandrel that Russ linked to should solve your problem.


----------



## stevers (May 4, 2007)

I started out on a Jet pen lathe. Pretty accurate for what it is. I made some nice pens with it. Lucky i never bent the mandrel. Decided to move up to it's big brother, 1014, needed the power and most of all, the VS. Best move I ever made.
Good luck to you.


----------



## JohnDrayton (May 4, 2007)

Parts and information on the handy Jet pen lathe can be obtained at WMH Tool Group  800 274 6848   wmhtoolgroup.com  I have had extremly good luck with them.   I love my JPL for what it was made for!


----------



## aggiengr (May 4, 2007)

Several of you say that the mandrel that is sold by Woodcraft will not work in the Jet Pen Lathe, but I and my 30 pens that I have made in the past 18 months (along with other stuff) beg to differ.  The mandrel has a screw end that screws right into the hole.  Maybe we are talking about the arbor or something, but the mandrels (now on my third from Woodcraft) work great!


----------



## aggiengr (May 4, 2007)

In follow up, I will say that the mandrels represented on the Woodcraft website WILL NOT fill the pen lathe.  I found mine by actually going to the store in the Dallas area.  They have it on a rack next to the pen kits.  It may have been a special item.


----------



## Russb (May 5, 2007)

Aggiengr, that's one thing I have found with my local Woodcraft. The store may carry some items no longer carried in their catalog.


----------



## Randy_ (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aggiengr_
> <br />In follow up, I will say that the mandrels represented on the Woodcraft website WILL NOT fill the pen lathe.  I found mine by actually going to the store in the Dallas area.....



Your mandrel sounds a lot like the one that Russ provided a link for that PSI sells??  Perhaps you could take a look at that link and confirm or post a picture of your mandrel??  Thanks.


----------



## guts (May 6, 2007)

Okay folks,thanks to everyone for all your help,Russ,I think that will work,gonna go to w.c. today and see what they have,again thanks much


----------

